# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Το νέο μου ζευγαρι μπαλκανικα για πιθανή αναπαραγωγή 2018!!!!!

## sotos2908

Καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια του φόρουμ!!!! Έφτασε επιτέλους η στιγμή που το όνειρο μου έγινε πραγματικότητα!!!! Με την βοήθεια σας (των μελών του φόρουμ) και με την τεράστια βοήθεια του Γρηγορη (carduelGrec) όπου μου χάρισε τον αρσενικό μου καρδερίνο (Γρηγορη) και την απόκτηση της μικρης μου καρδερινουλας (Τέτα) εχω πλέον ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινας μπαλκάνικα και τα δυο 2017. Τα εχω ενώσει εδω κ δυο μέρες και βλέπω πολλά θετικά μεταξύ τους όπως ταισματα..... Δεν υπάρχουν τσακωμοι.... Το μονο αρνητικό είναι οτι χθες που τους έβαλα φωλιά βρήκα μέσα στην φωλιά τους τσόφλια από σπόρια......σύντομα θα υπάρξουν και φωτό αρκεί ενα μέλος να θελει να με βοηθήσει με την αναρτήσει τους......

----------


## MacGyver

Καλορίζικα και να τα χαίρεσαι... Είναι λογικό να βρίσκεις κουτσουλιές και φλούδια στη φωλιά που έβαλες γιατί θέλουν χρόνο να προσαρμοστούν και να συνηθίσουν το νέο περιβάλλον. Ελπίζω να χαρείς την αναπαραγωγή τους φέτος

----------


## IscarioTis

καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις και με Υγεια τα μικρα 
Μην αγχωνεσαι για την φωλια θα την καθαρισεις πολλες φορες ακομα, και οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη η θηλυκια θα βρεις την φωλια στρωμενη στο πι και φι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

> Καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια του φόρουμ!!!! Έφτασε επιτέλους η στιγμή που το όνειρο μου έγινε πραγματικότητα!!!! Με την βοήθεια σας (των μελών του φόρουμ) και με την τεράστια βοήθεια του Γρηγορη (carduelGrec) όπου μου χάρισε τον αρσενικό μου καρδερίνο (Γρηγορη) και την απόκτηση της μικρης μου καρδερινουλας (Τέτα) εχω πλέον ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινας μπαλκάνικα και τα δυο 2017. Τα εχω ενώσει εδω κ δυο μέρες και βλέπω πολλά θετικά μεταξύ τους όπως ταισματα..... Δεν υπάρχουν τσακωμοι.... Το μονο αρνητικό είναι οτι χθες που τους έβαλα φωλιά βρήκα μέσα στην φωλιά τους τσόφλια από σπόρια......σύντομα θα υπάρξουν και φωτό αρκεί ενα μέλος να θελει να με βοηθήσει με την αναρτήσει τους......


Ελπίζω το Πάσχα να του πήρες του‎CarduelGrec
 λαμπάδα και παπουτσάκια ... γιατί μέχρι τώρα τον ξέραμε Φίλιππο  :: 

Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες δες εδώ:Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur
Όταν τις ανεβάσεις στο imgur, με απλή αντιγραφή-επικόλληση τις εμφανίζεις στο μήνυμά σου.

----------


## sotos2908

Χαχαχαχαχα εεεεε εχω χαζέψει!!!! Χίλια συγνώμη φιλιππππεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!! Είναι και το Ίντερνετ χάλια που εχω κ ούτε το διάβασα μην τυχών κ εχω κανει καμία χαζομάρα......... Φιλίππα χρωστάω λαμπάδα!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## sotos2908

Μόλις βρήκα ιντερνετ και ανεβάζω τις φώτο από το ζευγαράκι μου!!!!!!!

----------


## amastro

Σωτήρη πήρα 5 φωτογραφίες. Νομίζω ότι λείπουν άλλες 2.

----------


## fantomas

Καλή αρχή να χεις με το ζευγαράκι σου !!

----------


## sotos2908

Σήμερα μετα την πρωινή καθαριότητα έβαλα μπανιερα στο ζευγαράκι!!!!!! Η Τέτα μου το καταχαρηκε μπήκε πολλές φορές ενώ ο Φιλιππας είναι πιο επιφυλακτικός κ δεν μπήκε..... Δεν με πειραζει έχει χρόνο μπροστά..........

----------


## sotos2908

Καλημερα παιδια!!!!!σχετικα με το ζευγαράκι μου δεν εχω δει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής..... Δεν εχω δει βατεμα παρα μονο τάισμα από τον αρσενικό στο θηλυκό..... Εχω βάλει δυο φωλιές απέναντι η μια στην αλλη μια εσωτερική κ μια εξωτερική κ άφθονο υλικό...... Είναι κινητικά συνέχεια κ ο αρσενικός θα έλεγα οτι κελαηδάει αρκετά κ πολύ καλά μάλιστα..... Κανει πολλές φορές αυτό όπως το αποκαλείται εσείς φωνάγμα με την κίνηση βεντάλια.... (Απότομη κίνηση δεξιά αριστερά) αλλά δυστηχως δεν έχει κανει η θηλυκιά τπτ ακομα.... Κάθε μερα βάζω αυγουλακι αυγοτροφη έτοιμη της κινγκ και τροφή εχω της κινγκ παλι..... Εχω βάλει αρκετή πρασινάδα μιας κ για αρχή ήταν πολύ φοβισμένα όταν έβγαινα έξω κ τα βλέπω πολύ πιο ήρεμα τώρα...... Είναι κάτι το οποίο πρέπει να κάνω; Διότι πρώτη χρονια ασχολούμαι με καρδερινες.....

----------


## sotos2908

Να πω επίσης οτι πριν βάλω την εξωτερική φωλιά η μια καρδερίνα κουρνιαζε στην μια πατιθρα κ η αλλη στην απέναντι. Όταν έβαλα την εξωτερική ομως επειδή την μια πατιθρα την μετακίνησα λιγο πιο κάτω ξεκίνησαν κ κουρνιάζαν μαζι το βραδυ στην ίδια πατιθρα.

----------


## jk21

Οταν το θηλυκο ειναι πουλι εκτροφης και το αρσενικο εχει πυρωσει και κελαηδα , αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι υπομονη .Σε μια χρονια που παει δυσκολα στους περισσοτερους  .Ολα θα ερθουν . Γνωμη μου ειναι αν η φωλια ειναι κοντα σε αυτη την πατηθρα , την αφηνεις μονη της και πιστευω θα φτιαξουν εκει .Αν οχι , τοτε δοκιμασε να εχεις ακομα μια εκει που κουρνιαζουν  (αρχικα και οταν δεις καποια να επιλεγουν ,τοτε αφαιρεις την αλλη αμεσα ) 

Αλλα μελη μας μπορει να εχουν αλλες πρακτικες  και γνωμες .Θα σου πουνε πιστευω και θα διαλεξεις αυτο που θα δεις οτι ταιριαζει στο ζευγαρι σου , τις κινησεις τους και το χωρο σου 

Τι ποσοστο πρωτεινης εχει η αυγοτροφη που εχεις διαθεσιμη; την δινεις αυτουσια ή με καποια επιπλεον προετοιμασια; ειναι αποδεκτη ; τη ποσοτητα τρωνε το ζευγαρι μεσα στην ημερα (σχεδον ) ;

----------


## sotos2908

Σευχαριστω για την απάντηση σου κ.Δημητρη. Από οτι διαβάζω έχει πρωτεινη 15,8% λιπαρές ουσίες 10% ινωδεις ουσίες 1% τέφρα 4,5% ασβέστιο 0,8%. Την βάζω όπως είναι διότι βάζω μερα παρα μερα και βρασμένο αυγό...... Την αυγοτροφη την ημέρα τρώνε στα 20γρ. Ενώ το αυγό τρώνε περίπου το μισό και πιο λιγο στις δυο μέρες...........

----------


## jk21

Τωρα ειναι οκ αλλα στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων , το αυγο πρεπει να ειναι αποδεκτο καθημερινα , ωστε η πρωτεινη να ανεβαινει στο 20 με 22 %  ή αν ταιζουν και αρκετους σπορους , τοτε η αυγοτροφη να φτανει στο 25 με 27 % γιατι οι σποροι συνηθως εχουν πρωτεινη κατα μεσο ορο σε ενα μιγμα γυρω στο 18 %

Δοκιμασε με μικρη ποσοτητα , τριμμενη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη μαζι με προσθηκη καλα βρασμενου κροκου αυγου , να δεις αν ετσι γινεται αποδεκτο περισσοτερο

----------


## sotos2908

Για σήμερα εχω εδω και μιάμιση ώρα που τους έβαλα αυγουλακι (άργησα γτ ο αδερφός της γυναίκας μου βαπτιζε την κόρη του) και τους το άλλαξα απογευμα αντί για πρωι όπως συνήθως...... Το αυγό πάντα το βράζω 9 με 11 λεπτά........ Μεθαύριο θα κάνω και αυτό που μου προτεινες και θα ενημερώσω. Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλές και τον χρόνο...... Κάντε λιγο υπομονή γτ ακομα μαθενω και αγχωνομαι........

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπέρα παιδια χθες έκανα αυτό που μου είπες Δημήτρη έβρασα ενα αυγό 11 λεπτά και πήρα τον κρόκο μονο..... Τον πάτησα με ενα πιρούνι κ έβαλα και πολύ πολύ λιγο έτοιμη αυγοτροφη. Σήμερα το απογευμα κατα τις 5 που το ξανά κοίταξα δεν είχε μείνει τπτ.... Μηπως φταίει το ασπράδι του αυγού που δεν τους αρέσει;

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπέρα παιδια σήμερα κάθησα ώρες και παρατήρησα το ζευγαράκι μου είδα οτι η θηλυκιά έτρωγε σουπιοκοκκαλο για πρώτη φορά..... Η θηλυκιά πέρνει το υλικό για την φωλιά και το πετάει όλο κατω...... Ο αρσενικός κάθεται μόνιμα στην μια από τις δυο φωλιές και μόλις πλησιάζει η θηλυκιά την κανει επίθεση μικρη βέβαια δεν την κυνηγά επίμονα....... Συνεχίζει βέβαια να κανει ο αρσενικός το φωνάγμα και την κίνηση δεξιά αριστερά...... Μηπως θελει να με βοηθήσει με τις φωτό και ενα βιντεάκι μικρό που εχω ο κ.Αντρεας (amastro) εάν δεν ενοχλω βέβαια......

----------


## MacGyver

Να ράψεις τσόχα στη φωλιά ώστε σε περίπτωση που δεν την φτιάξει σωστά να υπάρχει αρκετο υλικό, κυρίως απο την κάτω πλευρά. Συνήθως 'ξύνουν' την τσόχα και προσθέτουν βαμβάκι και άλλα υλικά. Μην τα ενοχλείς πολύ αυτές τις μέρες και ετοιμάσου για αυγουλακια, εύχομαι εντός της φωλιάς

----------


## jk21

Σωτηρη αν δεν μπορεις να ανεβασεις φωτο στο imgur που ειναι πανευκολο , στειλε στο info@greekbirdclub.com (εκτος αν το κανονισετε αλλιως με τον Ανδρεα ) και στις ανεβαζουμε μετα  .Βιντεο εχει και το imgur να ανεβασεις αλλα καλα ειναι να κανεις καναλι στο youtube .Εχεις ηδη ; 

Οσο για τα πουλακια , πλησιαζει η ομορφη ωρα !  Αν μαλιστα δεις να πεφτει με μανια στο σουπιοκοκκαλο , μπορει να δεις αυγο και αυριο το πρωι .Προχωρησε τη φωλια;

----------


## sotos2908

Για να δουμε τι εκανα τελικα...........
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
οπως βλεπεται παιδια ο αρσενικος καθεται πολυ ωρα εκει βεβαια πηγαινει περα δωθε τρωει πινει αλλα σταθερα στην φωλια εκει........

----------


## jk21

Δωσε βαμβακι στο φουλ , να εχουν να παιζουν , μεχρι να ξεκινησει να στρωνει

----------


## sotos2908

Μολις ανεβασα και τα βιντεο τλκ ευκολο ηταν....... κ.Δημητρη οχι δεν εφτιαξε ακομα φωλια κ αυτο με ανησυχει  .........









θα τους βαλω και βαμβακι γτ μεχρι τωρα τους ειχα μονο υλικο για φωλια του εμποριου.......

----------


## jk21

Σωτηρη  πρεπει 100 % να φτιαξεις προστασια γυρω απ το κλουβι για τα αρπακτικα  . Πηγαινε στο παιχνιδαδικο στα << παλια >>  και παρε ειτε πλεγμα μεταλλικο πρασινο ευκαμπτο με 2αρι << ματι >>    1μ χ 3 μ με 5 ευρω ειτε με 8 ευρω 1χ 4 μ με ματι πιο πυκνο στον 1 ποντο σχεδον που εφεραν φετος (θα το δειξω σε φωτο αργοτερα σε αλλο θεμα ) .Στα ειδη κηπου .Θα ειναι ομορφο και τα πουλια θα ειναι ασφαλη 

Προς τα που βλεπει το μπαλκονι σου ; Λιμανι  , Πηλιο , Μελισσατικα ή ανατολικο προς Γοριτσα;

----------


## sotos2908

το σπιτι μου ειναι στο μεταξουργειο και βλεπει προς πηλιο και φατσα το ποταμι.......... εχει αρκετα γερακια αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δοξα το θεο δεν ειχα κατι..... παντα το φοβομουν ομως. μεθαυριο που θα πληρωθω θα παω να παρω γτ το εχω συνεχεια αγχος........

----------


## ndlns

Αν είσαι στην εξοχή, είσαι πολύ τυχερός που δεν συνέβη ακόμα τίποτα. Προστασία αμέσως. Εμένα στο χωριό, από τις πρώτες μέρες που πήγα, μου την έπεσε κουκουβάγια. Αν δεν έβγαινα έξω, ξύπνησα από τη φασαρία, δεν θα έφευγε. Εννοείται ότι υπήρχε προστασία, αλλά πάλι κινδυνεύουν να χτυπήσουν από τον πανικό, κοπανιούνται στα κάγκελα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

και αν ειναι σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης, παρατανε φωλιες ,αυγα ,νεοσσους ... τα παντα

----------


## jk21

Απο τη μια εχεις ιδανικο προσανατολισμο για καλοκαιρι (ανατολικα , βορειοανατολικα ) και απο την αλλη το οτι εισαι διπλα στον βιοτοπο στο εσωτερικο της πολης του Βολου , το καθιστα φουλ επικινδυνο !  Πρεπει να δρασεις το συντομοτερο

----------


## sotos2908

Μην χτυπατε αλλο παιδια φτανει.... οχι οτι το αμελησα το εχω παντα στο νου μου και ηταν καθορισμενο σε 2 μερες να παρω......... οποτε θα ανεβασω νεες φωτο μολις βαλω και την προστασια........

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα στα παιδια χθες ειχε καθαριοτητα και παρατηρηση. ειδα την  θηλυκια να μενει αρκετη ωρα στην φωλια και να βγαινει σημερα παλι την  ειδα αλλα στην αλλη φωλια αυτην τη φορα να κανει παλι το ιδιο...... ειχε  κανει το μπανιο της μιας κ εχει πολυ ζεστη τους βαζω καθε μερα μπανιερα  κ μετα ειδα λιγο κυνηγι....... πηγα σε μια δουλεια που ειχα και την  ειδα να καθεται αρκετη ωρα στην αλλη φωλια τωρα..... να πω οτι στην  σημερινη που ειναι κ στο βιντεο κουρνιαζει τα βραδυα στην ακρη........  ενω στην αλλη κουρνιαζει ο αρσενικος.......

----------


## sotos2908

Καλημερα παιδια. Σημερα το μενου ειχε αυγουλακι και τεσσερα κερασια..... πηγα λαικη το πρωι και δεν ειχε καθολου χορταρικα ουτε καν μαρουλια δεν ξερω πως και γτ...... οποτε πηρα λιγα κερασακια πεντανοστημα και κοκκινες πιπεριες που θα τισ τιμησουν αυριο..... για να δω αποδοχη απο κερασια......

----------


## Titribit

Προστασία δεν βλέπουμε Σωτήρη...θα τα κλαις...

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα παιδια!!!!! προχθες βραδυ με τους κεραυνουν τρομαξαν το ζευγαρακι μου και τα ξυπνησε μες την νυχτα..... χθες πρωι ειδα λιγο κατσουφιασμενο τον αρσενικο.... τα εβαλα μαρουλακι γρεσκο κ πεντανοστημο το οποιο η θηλυκια επεσε με τα μουτρα χωρις να σηκωσει κεφαλι μεχρι που τελειωσε ο αρσενικος εφαγε πολυ λιγο..... σημερα το πρωι τους εβαλα αυγουλακι κ ειδα πολυ καλυτερα τον αρσενικο οπου κελαιδουσε αρκετα μαλιστα........ λοιπον αφου τα ειδα καλυτερα βρηκα την ωρα να τους βαλω κ την προστασια τους.....

----------


## sotos2908

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
εκτος της μπροστα πλευρας για να μπορω να χειριζομαι τα πραγματα.......

----------


## ndlns

Όπως χειρίζεσαι εσύ τα πράγματα, μπορεί να τα χειριστεί και κανένας άλλος όμως... Ένα αρπακτικό είναι αρκετά έξυπνο για να βρει το αδύναμο σημείο.
Βέβαια, από πάνω συνήθως επιτίθενται, αλλά, εγώ προσωπικά, έτσι δεν θα ένιωθα σιγουριά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Σωτήρη, δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό προστατεύεις έτσι τα πουλιά από γεράκι. Μπορεί και να είναι ικανοποιητικός αυτός ο βαθμός.
Σκέψου όμως την περίπτωση νυχτερινού πανικού από έναν μικροσεισμό, που είναι πάρα πολύ συνηθισμένο. 
Στα ίσια κάγκελα, οι καρδερίνες συνήθως πιάνουν το φτερό τους καθώς χτυπιούνται και χάνουν κάποια φτερά πτήσεις.
Έτσι όπως έχεις βάλει κολλητά το κοτετσόσυρμα, μπορεί να γίνει πολύ άσχημος τραυματισμός σε φτερό ή πόδι.
Είναι σαν να έχεις βάλει σε όλο το κλουβί θηλιές. Πρέπει να έχει κάποια εκατοστά απόσταση η προστασία.
Ταπεινή μου άποψη, φτιάχτο άμεσα.
Δεν είναι το ίδιο εύκολο να γίνει σε 80αρι κλουβί, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο έφτιαξα σε 40αρι.

----------


## IscarioTis

θα συμφωνησω οτι ειπαν οι απο πανω  
θα σου πω επισης να βγαλεις τις εφημεριδες απο τον πάτο του κλουβιου και ή αστο χωρις τιποτα ή χαρτι κουζινας αυτο χρησιμοποιω για κατι αλλο που μπορεις να βαλεις ψαξε στο φορουμ και θα βρεις διαφορα αλλα η εφημεριδα ειναι τοξικη για τα πουλια
την ταιστρα που εχεις κατω απο την ποτηστρα αλλαξε την αμα μπορεις γιατι στανταρ θα ριξουν νερο στην τροφη
και τον αρσενικο που ειπες οτι ηταν κατσουφης απο τις αστραπες εχε τον στον Νου σου για 2-3 μερες ακομα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Πρέπει να έχει κάποια εκατοστά απόσταση η προστασία.
Ταπεινή μου άποψη, φτιάχτο άμεσα.
Αυτό  είναι  φίλε  μου  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Βρε Σωτηρη , πηγαινε παρε εκεινο το ομορφο το πλεγμα το μεταλλικο πρασινο που σου ειπα , παρε και μερικα πηχακια και κανε στο πι και φι μια κατασκευη προστασιας , που θα βλεπεις και θα σε βλεπουν και τα πουλακια ...

----------


## sotos2908

Θα μπορούσε μήπως κάποιος να με παραπέμψει σε φωτό σε κάτι παρόμοιο με το πράσινο πλέγμα και πηχακια; Για να δω λιγάκι περισσότερο τις γωνιές που είναι στον αέρα κ όχι αυτές που ακουμπάνε στον τοίχο πως θα τις στηρίξω......

----------


## jk21

Ξυλοβιδα ή καρφακι (αναλογα το παχος του ξυλου ) με ξυλοκολλα ενδιαμεσα  και αν δεν σου στεκονται και παλι , βαλε μικρες γωνιες μεταλλικες , το μικροτερο μεγεθος

----------


## IscarioTis

αμα δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις κατι τετοιο που ειπε ο Κ.Δημητρης μπορεις να βαλεις ξυλα σε καθε μερια γιαβνα μην ακουμπαει το συρμα παμω στο κλουβι ή μπορεις να τσαλακωσεις οσο μπορεις δηλαδη το συμα για να το κανεις να μην ακουμπαει πανω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Μετά από συζήτηση με την γυναίκα μου τα πουλάκια θα πάνε εσωτερικό χώρο στην ταράτσα που έχω μια αποθήκη. Έχω πάρει είδη μια ραφιερα dexion και θα τα βάλω εκεί βέβαια έχει έχει χώρο για έξι τέτοια κλουβιά όποτε είμαι καλυμμένος........ Η ερώτηση μου είναι να τα αλλάξω τώρα η να περάσει η αναπαραγωγή και μετά;

----------


## Titribit

Tι φωτισμο θα εχεις εκει Σωτηρη?

----------


## Nenkeren

Μετα την αναπαραγωγη σαφεστατα,στο 90 μπορει να γινει κατι, αν υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα μην την χασεις.

----------


## sotos2908

Έχει καλό φωτισμό έχει δυο παράθυρα και η πόρτα είναι κ αυτή σιδερένια με τζαμί που μπαίνει φως μέσα. Φιλιππα αυτό σκεφτόμουν κ εγώ για μετά την αναπαραγωγή όπως και έτσι θα γίνει......

----------


## IscarioTis

Αμα τα πας πανω προσεχε για τις θερμοκρασιες που πιανει το δωματιο σε μερες καυσωνα ακομα δεν εχουνε ερθει αλλα θα ερθουν δυστηχως

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Απο θερμοκρασίες είναι σχετικά καλά δλδ σε σχέση με έξω στο μπαλκόνι καλύτερα +-5 βαθμοί.....

----------

